# Cits ... >  +/-5V barošana

## wiks

Sveiki!

Jautājums.... Vai kāds varētu ieteikt kādu vienkāršu shēmu +/-5V barošanas bloka izveidei.

BB domāts ACP barošanai. Max slodzes strāva, barojot pārējos pričindāļus, varētu sasniegt 200mA.

Ā, jā... Ieejas spriegums 20VDC.

Paldies! :blink:

----------


## Vinchi

Var taisīt ar diviem kreniem (Voltage regulātor).
Ir divi veidi: pozitīvie (UA7805) un negatīvie (UA7905)

----------


## wiks

Nu kā kulaks uz acs, kā naglai pa galvu....  ::  

Atradu arī shēmu (atsevišķs mezgls)

My Webpage

----------


## MikusR

wiks - Attention! shēmā kļūda ciparnieka strāvas lieluma nolasīšanas ķēdē.M

----------


## wiks

OK! Ir jau labi....  ::  
Izmantošu tikai shēmas mezglu +/-5V (regulatorus) barošanas iegūšanai.

Anyway thanks!

----------


## zzz

> Nu kā kulaks uz acs, kā naglai pa galvu....  
> 
> Atradu arī shēmu (atsevišķs mezgls)
> 
> My Webpage


  Shemochka nu kaa lai to pieklaajiigi pasaka ir slegka hujnja.

(hint - pameegjini paanalizeet kas ar vinju notiksies, ja slodzes straavas + un - plecos nebuus vienaadas.)

----------


## wiks

>>> zzz

Vai Tu lasi (klausies) vai nē!? 

Man jau vajadzīgs tikai +/-5V bar. bloks. (Tas ir tikai kā prototips-ideja)  :angry: Manā shēmā slodze ir simetriska.

----------


## zzz

> >>> zzz
> 
> Vai Tu lasi (klausies) vai nē!? 
> 
> Man jau vajadzīgs tikai +/-5V bar. bloks. (Tas ir tikai kā prototips-ideja)  :angry: Manā shēmā slodze ir simetriska.


  Mazus nervozus beernus, kuriem ir probleemas ar elementaara baroklja uztaisiishanu, es iipashi ciitiigi patieshaam neklausos (nav veerts). :P  ::  

Bez tam tu esi paviam pavisam cieshi paarliecinaats ka tavaa personiigajaa shemochkaa slodze patieshaam buus perfekti simetriska? (Taa nemeedz buut, daarguminj, it seviskji ja runa par ACP, kur tipiski visa ciparu dalja seezh uz +5 V, bet -5V tiek palietoti tikai cik jau nu analogajaam kjeedeem vajag).

Eniivei,  ja tu grasies prjamo shitentaa kaa tur uzziimeets bez normaala viduspunkta piesleegt 7805 un 7905 pie 20 V dc un cereet ka buusi ieguvis +- 5V tad vari sagaidiit briinumus shemochkas funkcioneeshanaa. Neaizmirsti tos pec tam aprakstiit shiten arii. 

Bet nu whatever, galu galaa nevar tak nevienam aizliegt kaapt uz pashizgatavotiem graabekljiem cik tik patiikaas. Meedz buut ljoti izgliitojoshi.

----------


## marizo

bet es tik 100% neesmu pārliecināts, par to, ka tur notiktu kaut kas slikts, ja slodzes abos plecos nebūs vienādas. Jo tas sprieguma regulators regulēs spriegumu starp gnd un out. 
šoreiz mani var neņemt vērā, jo pats neesmu pārliecināts par to, ko tiko uzrakstīju

P.S. ja man būtu 2 tie sprieguma regulatori, tūlīt pat notestētu!  :blink:

----------


## wiks

>>> zzz

Tieši tā. Tāda veida BB taisos veidot pirmo reizi un nenmaz nejūtos slikti, ka kaut ko nezinu.

Tādēļ jau arī prasu, ja nezinu.

----------


## zzz

> >>> zzz
> 
> Tieši tā. Tāda veida BB taisos veidot pirmo reizi un nenmaz nejūtos slikti, ka kaut ko nezinu.
> 
> Tādēļ jau arī prasu, ja nezinu.


  Tas priecee. Un attureeshanaas no  :angry: ikoninjaam arliidzan ir visaadaa zinjaa apsveicama. 

Ok, baroklja konstrueeshanai taa kaa buutu nepiecieshams izklaastiit papildus datus: kas par ACP, ko grasies meeriit, attieciibaa pret ko, kaa tur vispaar ar zemi/kopiigo vadu visaa pasaakumaa sastaav, 20V dc no kurienes un kaadi, a tur ac gadiijumaa no transformatora nevar panjemt, nu un taa taalaak. Visas shiis detaljas ir visai ofigiteljno  svariigas PAREIZAI baroklja uztaisiishanai. Sho to no augstaak mineetaa nenjemot veeraa var garanteeti ieguut duumus.

----------


## marizo

::  nu mans pasniedzējs saka, ka šitā lieta neies cauri.. varbūt tikai tad, ja būtu tiešām vienāda slodze, bet tā nemēdz būt...
labāk taisīt ar transformatora viduspunktu..

----------


## AntonsK

psc, baigaa saape...

trafs ar 2 simetriskiem tinumiem -> 2 diodes virknee, 2 kondieri pret vidu, 2 krenkas (7805 un 7905) atbilstoshi pie pareizajaam diodeem, tb polaritaateem  ::  un miers. iesaaceejam pietiks.
skaistaak jau protams impulsnieks, bet iesaaceejam pietiek ar to. 

latgaljchikaa trafu ka vai biezs, pa 3niiti dabuusi jebkaadu.

muljkjiigi, ka bildi nevar attachot, ar peli ashi uzskribeleetu, asciiartu negribas acereeties  ::

----------


## marizo

nu neuztveru jau to kā sāpi.. vnk secinājums...

----------


## AntonsK

pasniedzeeji man nekad nau likushies laba reference, bet nu whatewa, iedo mailu, aizuutiishu teu bildi, kaa uztaisiit vienkaarshu, un jeedziigu +/-5V iesaaceejam

----------


## marizo

nu man lieks, ka mans pasniedzeejs ir gudrs!  ::  bet ne jau man vajag to shēmu kā uztaisīt to barokli..  ::

----------

